# November DSOL - Coffee Compass



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No need to big up this roaster, we all know them and what they do best is darker roasts, so here is the place to discuss and take a guess as to what the bean is!

Discuss....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

When will they be hitting the doorstep? Looking forward to these


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Ignore me, just read it should be Tuesday


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Most excited about this- never had cc despite glowing reviews. Looking forward to bringing an extra level of pretension to dsol with some flouncy tasting notes too







...

Sometimes you've just got to ask yourself; what would sartre say...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes this will be my first cc bean, really excited to see what they do


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

simontc said:


> Most excited about this- never had cc despite glowing reviews. Looking forward to bringing an extra level of pretension to dsol with some flouncy tasting notes too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine that, if he had never tried them before, he would probably deny their existence (until they arrived through the letterbox)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Keep your eyes open for Parcel force, they should be bringing you goodies today!

If you want a tracking number then pm me and ill let you know it.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

WHOOP ... perfect timing, I have about 20 seconds of chatswood left in the grinder


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And as i hit post, my beans turned up!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Absolute top marks to Coffee Compass, even chucked in a sample of the Xmas blend and a little cleaning brush!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Always something extra from Richard at Coffee Compass. Enjoy the Beans


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

It's back with a Bang!

Coffee Compass DSOL was just delivered by Parcel force. Great fun - colourful labels and a couple of unexpected goodies. A sample of Christmas 15 blend and a Pallo Coffeetool - maybe because I got 2kg or maybe because its almost Christmas.

I wonder how many kg you'd need to order before they ran out of different colours for the labels - I think I got most of the spectrum here 

Many thanks.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Mine just arrived too! ( see how many colours I got in my 2kg plus same sample and a pallo tool)









Woo hoo!

john


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Usual great packaging, the Pallo brush is excellent and the coffee is in 250g bags which saves me having to split them. And the Christmas sample. A class act!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Any thoughts on how long we leave them for?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Never less than 10 days for CC darker roasts as far as I'm concerned


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Loving the freebies ... its made it even more special ... they have so got my custom for my next bean purchase

Does anyone know how long to leave the Pallo brush before opening and trying it ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

h1udd said:


> Does anyone know how long to leave the Pallo brush before opening and trying it ?


Leave it a while. It grows whiskers with age:act-up:


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Disappointing look on my face to find nothing at home, until I happened upon the card to say a parcel was with a neighbour! 1kg plus Xmas blend and brush, very nice









looks like the Xmas blend can be used now'ish (roast on the 17th), nice to try that before tucking into the main course... Going to be 10 long days.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Me 'has coffee arrived?' Partner 'some big ass parcel's here'... Fingers crossed


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hopefully its the coffee and not a big ass packed in a parcel!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not at all what I expected although come to think of it I am not sure what I expected. Does everyone have the same roast date? ....and that was?

I guess these need to live in the loft for a few days..... cooler up there. (needed a new inter-dental brush too)


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Hopefully its the coffee and not a big ass packed in a parcel!


One hopes!!!

If that Christmas blend is ready to rumble I may pull a shot when im home...


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

NickdeBug said:


> I would imagine that, if he had never tried them before, he would probably deny their existence (until they arrived through the letterbox)


It depends if he accepted the being for-itself-of-itself that is the other as having had an experience of the bean's existence- undoubtedly he would because the being other to an other predicates a belief in the otherness of the other being a semblance of a selfness which is the experience of the I existence of the alienated self of of itself for itself which one experiences. In this instance though the of itself of the bean does not yet have a discernible essence other than the initial interplay with other and, as such, it holds little relevance in taste to the subject of I until such a time it exists as an extension of the selfs circle of singularity as an object within its for itself's reclamation of the being in/of itself's essence as the essence of its own state of being... Until it becomes the I am of the tasting note within our human framework.

... Sartre drank a lot of coffee, he would've really had a difficult time with third wave stuff I think. No doubt after mulling tasting notes and their relationship to the self, other and existence he probably would've just felt the coffee tasted of vomit due to the ensuing nausea...

Camus on the other hand would've bossed it... When one thinks of attempting to attain a god shot one must think of oneself happy.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Keep your eyes open for Parcel force, they should be bringing you goodies today!
> 
> If you want a tracking number then pm me and ill let you know it.


Mine not arrived, have had problems with Parcelforce before not leaving a card. Can you send me tracking number please, I pm'd you but not sure if you got it.

Anyone tried the xmas blend?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Crap,sorry fella got your pm but forgot to reply, ill send the tracking number first thing as they are in my work emails!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

No probs


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Not at all what I expected although come to think of it I am not sure what I expected. Does everyone have the same roast date? ....and that was?
> 
> I guess these need to live in the loft for a few days..... cooler up there. (needed a new inter-dental brush too)


Roast date on mine is 20/11


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Blackstone said:


> Roast date on mine is 20/11


Same here, it's written on the front.

Tried the Chrismas blend last night, didn't get anything especially Christmassy but will give it another go tonight as an espro as well as a flatty.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Mines 20th too... People suggest starting on it Monday eh?

The Xmas blend is 17th. Have to get through foundry stuff I have still first


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

might have a cheeky cup or two over the weekend. i like to see how the bean progresses over time


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's the way to do it!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Tempted to make one tonight.. Must resist...


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

It's the easiest hold of I've had so far as am still swimming in foundry which is rapidly diminishing in yumminess... Must not let it die!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Just putting some CC Black Friday away in the cupboard and had a bit of a move round of the DSOL bags, must have squeezed one a bit, lovely waft of dark goodness! If they taste anywhere close to how they smell, this going to be a corker!

This really is a part of DSOL that makes it so interesting, the anticipation.

John


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Oh the waft.. I squeezed every bag with my nose over the valve.. I had to open one just to bury my nose in it. Really looking forward to the first pull!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Finally got my parcel today (good job Parcelforce!!) Thanks to CC for extra's.

Had to try xmas blend...now 10 days roasted.

Tried it in the Pavoni, 13.5g in (14 wouldn't fit) 24g out. Nice smooth coffee, think I could taste berries, been on rocko for about 3 weeks so always takes a few shots to get used to the change but thumbs up for this one anyway.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

... Must resist....


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Going to have a play Sunday, did open a bag and had a look, can see a tiny bit of oil on some beans, just the way i like it!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Finally got my parcel today (good job Parcelforce!!) Thanks to CC for extra's.
> 
> Had to try xmas blend...now 10 days roasted.
> 
> Tried it in the Pavoni, 13.5g in (14 wouldn't fit) 24g out. Nice smooth coffee, think I could taste berries, been on rocko for about 3 weeks so always takes a few shots to get used to the change but thumbs up for this one anyway.


I've been dosing 15g on mine no probs, is yours an older one? I've nearly finished the Chrstmas Blend and loved it! I thought I got a fruity/berry taste to an espro but wasn't sure. Soft acidity anyway but mainly having flat whites (made one for a neighbour and she thought it was fantastic!)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Rhys said:


> I've been dosing 15g on mine no probs, is yours an older one? I've nearly finished the Chrstmas Blend and loved it! I thought I got a fruity/berry taste to an espro but wasn't sure. Soft acidity anyway but mainly having flat whites (made one for a neighbour and she thought it was fantastic!)


I have pre-millennium and struggle to get more than 14g in basket (rocko) darker roasts I can only get 13 - 13.5g.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just tried the xmas blend in the classic...18g in - 29g out in 55 secs, have to loosen off a bit but was lovely gloopy espresso, reminded me a bit of Hill and Valley from CC also. Didn't get much of a berry taste from this morning.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Run out of beans ... Just opened the dsol ... Wow ... Dark ... First grind, need to back off the grinder loads ... Grinds nice though, so even, looks like it's going to be a forgiving bean


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Gloop... I'd say it's ready ... She is a heavy one, 18 in 35 out took 50s though, so need to back off even more... Dark crema, despite hiw long it was in contact with the water no sourness at all, starts off rich and chocolate but as it cools it gets sweeter with a juiciness coming in .... Side ways picture warning :- ... Oooh almonds ??


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

A longer contact time would lead to potential bitterness ? Not sourness ?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok. Well there was a certain amount of bitterness ... In this case probably caused by the contact time ... Lack of sourness to due not under extracted ?? Would that be right ?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Good to know it's ready to go. Under/over sour/bitter....confuses me.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I am getting mint ???

Still quite nutty though i want to call Brazilian .. But the after taste is rather fruity as it cools ... Anyone dark roasted a Kenyan before ?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nom nom nom...










Nom nom nom nom nom....

couldnt resist... Espro, rich and creamy (no bitterness or sourness) ground a little fine (set the Major to the centre mark on the sticker as a starting point) so was hard to pull but managed a nice trickle.: hmm, turn back a couple of marks and try again with a flat white.

Ooooh, blimey that's nice....!!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

GCGlasgow said:


> Good to know it's ready to go. Under/over sour/bitter....confuses me.


You are not the only one. Not sure I can tell the difference between bitter and sour but I can tell when it's not right


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@Rhys did you have to adjust grinder much from xmas blend?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sour like a lemon, bitter like ear wax isn't it?

Wee tip I picked up from Boots is to dilute it down a bit if you are struggling to tell which way it is. Some coffees I find very tricky, as you say @Blackstone, you can tell it isn't right, but you don't know which way to go to fix it!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Dilute it as in pour 15g hot water on it ?? ... This works ?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> @Rhys did you have to adjust grinder much from xmas blend?


Not much tbh. Xmas blend is one divit mark to the left of centre arrow on the Mazzer sticker, and DSOL is two divit marks to the right if you know what I mean.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

The espro I pulled was 22g from 15g, and hard work. There was still some bounce in the lever when I finished and got a mini-sneeze.. One adjusted it pulled lovely, though I didn't measure output as usually 15g results in between 28 and 31g. 15g actually fills the basket a little more than usual.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

h1udd said:


> Dilute it as in pour 15g hot water on it ?? ... This works ?


An amount of water added to the espresso should help you to identify the flavour. Often it's actually too intense in espresso to be able to identify it...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

@jlarkin ... Awesom this will really help


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

risky said:


> Sour like a lemon, bitter like ear wax isn't it?
> 
> Wee tip I picked up from Boots is to dilute it down a bit if you are struggling to tell which way it is. Some coffees I find very tricky, as you say @Blackstone, you can tell it isn't right, but you don't know which way to go to fix it!


Lemon can be bitter too E.g. bitter lemon. Glad I have never had coffee tasting like ear wax


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Blackstone said:


> Lemon can be bitter too E.g. bitter lemon. Glad I have never had coffee tasting like ear wax


Yeah which confuses things a bit, however from someone far more knowledgeable than me:



MWJB said:


> Sour: Gooseberries, rhubarb, unsweetened lemon/grapefruit juice, acidic, sharp, tart flavours, that make your mouth pucker up. Can also be slightly tangy, metallic flavours in darker roasts.
> 
> Bitter: Bitter beer, chicory, unsweetened cocoa, quinine (bitter taste in tonic water), olives, citrus peel. Overextracted coffee can be bitter, smokey, ashy, drying on the palate.


Also of interest perhaps:

http://www.baristahustle.com/coffee-extraction-and-how-to-taste-it/


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Moved on to the CC DSOL now, had to loosen off a few notches from the xmas blend. 17g-28g-50s, may need to loosen a bit more. First impressions good, not sure about tasting notes yet but nice gloopy coffee.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just made an espro, 15>20, bit too tight a grind I think. Had a couple of sips down to 15g then made a 12oz cappa for my other half (with sugar!) she liked it.. Tbh wasn't the best. Then made 14g into my 6oz and flattied it. Wasn't bad, need to adjust grind a bit tighter for 14g as started to seep on pre-infuse.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Foundry stuff finito

... Tomorrow cc gets smashed!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Had a crack at the Xmas blend this morning, nice and balanced but can be better I think with a tighter grind, will have another crack tonight!

Fear I have too many beans at the minuter so if anyone would like some of these DSOL beans, not the Xmas ones, I would be willing to send them some?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

froggystyle said:


> Had a crack at the Xmas blend this morning, nice and balanced but can be better I think with a tighter grind, will have another crack tonight!
> 
> Fear I have too many beans at the minuter so if anyone would like some of these DSOL beans, not the Xmas ones, I would be willing to send them some?


If anybody is uncertain but tempted I think you should give this a go. I got a 500g guest amount, did the first drinks with it this morning and think it's very good indeed! I couldn't really pick out flavours but had a couple of short blacks (50g water and about 40g espresso on top) and they were really good. Now I properly understand what gloopy espresso is, probably need to loosen off a fair amount, but it looked like the coffee was hanging off the basket this morning was a real treat to see something so different .


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok the Christmas blend sample .... I am close to getting it perfect, but now getting the taste of olives ??? ... Are olives bitter or sour ... Am I over extracting or under ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

h1udd said:


> Ok the Christmas blend sample .... I am close to getting it perfect, but now getting the taste of olives ??? ... Are olives bitter or sour ... Am I over extracting or under ?


Dose in > dose out > time >


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Brewing so 16g in 240ml for 2 mins .. 18g and then 17g was too bitter and over extracted so knocked it back to 16 but now getting olives ... So do I drop to 15g or stick at 16 and change the grind ? ... But which way, wtf are olives


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Olives are rank, that's what they are!!

What are you brewing in?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Olives are rank, that's what they are!!
> 
> What are you brewing in?


A pizza oven?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Aeropress


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> A pizza oven?


A martini?


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Ok. Four spros brewed today with the dsol. First one-roasty and bitter. In with milk a chocolate coming through but overriding 'blackness' coming through. Loosened grind for next pair; unfortunately same experience.

Might not be the beans for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

h1udd said:


> Brewing so 16g in 240ml for 2 mins .. 18g and then 17g was too bitter and over extracted so knocked it back to 16 but now getting olives ... So do I drop to 15g or stick at 16 and change the grind ? ... But which way, wtf are olives


You kept grind same ? potentially weaker brew , but increasing extraction as more water through it


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

yes grind hasn't changed ... so I have weakened the brew ... but over extracted it ?

so go back to 17g ... but make the grind finer ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

h1udd said:


> yes grind hasn't changed ... so I have weakened the brew ... but over extracted it ?
> 
> so go back to 17g ... but make the grind finer ?


MrBoots knows better than I but I thought if you drop the dose it'll potentially extract more and if you grind finer it could also extract more? So if you think it's over extracted try slightly coarser grind and keep dose the same - ideally one variable change at a time? Happy to find I'm wrong could explain some of my own odd brews


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@froggystyle if no other takers I'd be happy to have a bag or two more bags of this DSOL. Happy to sort postage or payment etc as you wish


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I decided to kick off with the Xmas blend. I find it quite feuity and quite pleasent


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I think Jlarkin and mr boots are right ... For some reason I can't get my head around brewing ... Espresso seems so much simpler ... Perhaps because I have been doing it longer.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@h1udd, saying that (above) these days I find 18g is a relatively strong dose for aeropress. So it may be worth having something more like 16g to 240 water? That's still a bit over 6g per 100ml (which would be 14.4)...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes, i have also been using tap water, which I think is skewing my results somewhat ... I think today I will reset all parameters and that at 16g with bottled


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am finding these Beans very nice. Here is the result taken after having stood for 5 minutes.

You can see the original crema tide line marked on the shot glass.









18gms in 32gms out in 37 seconds. 5.6 on the EK Irish scale. Deliberately slightly under extracted, keeps it sweet.

Very sweet dark fruit background but roasted enough not to make the fruit too intrusive.

Best as an Americano or espresso. Better without any milk.

Not going to be my favourite Coffee Compass bean but very acceptable & enjoyable.

A good blend suits my taste better for espresso based drinks.

Whatever, very pleased to have the DSOL on the 'go' again.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> @froggystyle if no other takers I'd be happy to have a bag or two more bags of this DSOL. Happy to sort postage or payment etc as you wish


 @jlarkin im not enjoying mine if you would like some?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

simontc said:


> @jlarkin im not enjoying mine if you would like some?


hi Simon, I didn't hear back from Froggy. I'd be happy to take a couple of bags from you if you want PM me your payment info and I'll sort payment and my address?

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Suspect these may benefit from a slight bit longer rest.

first try this morning 18g>28g @1m15 clearly needing to back off a lot on the Mythos (was on 3.8 for the Christmas blend sample)

out at 5.2 on the mythos, 18g in 3.65s

18g>30g in 31s gloopy, lots of choc as espresso, cut through milk as a flattie but might have picked up a slight bitterness hence thought on resting?

Loving the return of DSOL though

John


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> hi Simon, I didn't hear back from Froggy. I'd be happy to take a couple of bags from you if you want PM me your payment info and I'll sort payment and my address?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joe


No probs- my pm is not letting me send so pm me your email address and I'll drop you a line


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

@yardbent pm me your email too


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

simontc said:


> @yardbent pm me your email too


done


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just wondering how people are getting on with these now there's been plenty of time for rest. I'm just finishing my first bag, tried a couple in the pavoni today and was really nice. 13g in 25 g out, wasn't able to fit anymore in. Although not a lot of taste notes jumping out at me, I like the consistency you get with this, a really gloopy espresso. Certainly hits the spot first thing in the morning.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

End of bag 2 having popped a couple of other beans in between this and first bag. Just starting to calm down nicely and stunning in milk, dark cocao very reminiscent of Bourneville cocoa and hot milk rather than powdered hot chocolate; doing 18g>36 or 37 in about 30 seconds, shorter weights tend to be a bit smoky as espresso.

John


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I've been doing 17g - 28g out in about 40 secs in the classic might loosen off and try more weight out as did taste smoky now you mention it.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes the best few espresso I had were a very slow shot pulled quite short.

Interestingly if it's a bit faster or whatever it does seem more smoky than "roasty" to me


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Just had 17g - 36g in 25 secs in classic, loosened off a bit. Didn't have the smoky taste but think I prefer slow and less weight out, back to tightening the grinder up.

Just as an aside...I didn't loosen off much to expect that big a difference....just opened a new bag was wondering if that affected it or even if the humidity? raining all night in Glasgow. (beans weren't stored outside before anyone asks!)


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just pulled the same as you Gordon, cracking espresso, got a bit of the Smokey but not over powering, dropped some hot water on it, really like this bean.

On the subject of damp, I suffer from condensation on the boat, really screws with the beans, forever dialling in.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So how are we all getting on with these?

Today i am putting them through the V60 at work, again nice and balanced, tried a course and fine grind in the hausgrind, both were yummy.

Only one thing i am not to keen on, the smell when in the hopper/grinding, not sure if its just me but they smell a little fishy?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

you live on a boat ... isn't everything fishy


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Back to basics on these this morning, 18g into 36g, slowed the pour down with a slightly firmer tamp than normal on a fine grind, 45 seconds out.

Hit the spot, real thick, choccy, nutty nom nom in milk, so good i went back for another!

Would be good for others to share how they are getting on with these, i know Coffee Compass read the posts so i am sure they would appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Although I'm not in the DSOL gang I have received some of these today.

I ground on my existing settings which in retrospect proved a little fine, 18g in 32g out which is normal for me, the pull obviously took a little longer than usual but no where near choking.

As spro thick and gloopy, I could taste a little pepper, deep liquorice and a nice sweetness.

Be careful as too much milk will overpower it.

Will be happy to use all the bag,

Ian


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I have found my self drinking milk based drinks a lot more and the lighter roasts just don't do it for me when used.

These on the other hand have a fuller flavour which helps as a lot of my taste buds are dead from smoking. The finer nuances are beyond me but the sweetness and the not unpleasant after taste are notable.

currently grinding a lot coarser, 20 in, 12 pre, then 32 out in around 30 seconds. Going longer is not an issue.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I've taken a break from them this week to finish off some Rocko, but same as others have found, a slow short pull 18-28 in 40secs, hits the spot for me with them. Looking forward to getting back to them.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Back on the DSOL now, still liking it. I'm noticing the puck breaks up afterwards, just wondering if anyone else noticing the same or if I'm not tamping/distributing properly.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I do get a little more of the puck left in the pf when knocking it out, not loads though. I really do think in milk these beans benefit from a longer slower pour.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone care to guess what they are, my money is on south American.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

My first guess was Brazil ... But then I keep getting a plumyness that reminds me of a Kenyan .... Shame it's not s blend


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Although I'm not in DSOL I have an interest and wondered if the roaster actually lets members know which bean has been used.

Ian


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The idea is to try to guess initially & then at the end of month the Roaster reveals the Bean he has used


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

All gone by yesterday afternoon,









1.75 kilo's and apart from the first bag which mentioned earlier needed a bit more rest, enjoyed every one. Why not the full 2 kilo?, I took a bag down for @coffeechap when picking up the Conti along with a LSOL.

Enjoyed these and longer / slower (18>36-38 in 36-38) seemed to hit the sweet spot on the silvia and a real gloopy espresso at same ratio but 40 seconds on the conti was full of chocolate.

Based on the grinder settings alone would tend to think South American, possibly Peru or Brasil?

Yum

John


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I wouldn't have a clue to start guessing which country they came from...I take it particular countries have specific tastes? is there a thread with taste notes expected from different countries?


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> .................I take it particular countries have specific tastes? is there a thread with taste notes expected from different countries?


hi GC

I'm rapidly becoming a fan of RAVE - and find their website 'beans by country' quite useful

although being a pipe-smoker and a bourbon drinker - my taste buds are prob shot to hell .............


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

There are certain traits that tend to point towards a bean's origin; though many outliers too, of course! In general south American beans have a more traditional nuts/chocolate taste. Central American has similar, but begin to become fruitier. Africa yields a wide range of fruity delights- Kenyans tend to be quite sharp but with lots of currants/red fruits, for example. Rwandans often feel quite orangey. Ethiopian often have softer fruit flavours, strawberries, blueberries, apricots. Of course processing, varietal and many other factors make a huuuuuge difference.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds daft, but they remind me a bit of dark roasted Aussie, so maybe out that way? Might try dosing less with these ones to tighten the grind and pull longer.. My other half likes these in a 12oz flatty (with the obligatory 1 sugar







), I think they go very well with milk as well.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone else to guess the bean, i now know but will let anyone else take i guess first before revealing!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I wondered if it was from Peru.

Ian


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Based on these comments I am thinking I need to grind tighter too. I am enjoying them, but I don't think I am getting the best out of these beans yet.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

When does the bean origin get revealed.

ian


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

oops forgot.

Ethiopian Konjo Limu Gr2 Washed is the bean!

And comment from Richard.

I would usually only roast this to a light medium level where it develops citrus & fruity qualities but I hope the DSOL'ers found it interesting to try at the fuller side of the roasting spectrum . Thanks to all who tried it and a very happy Chrismas to all in the Coffee Forum .


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Well I got that wrong !!!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

h1udd said:


> Well I got that wrong !!!


Me too, Peru is a longggggggggggg way from Ethiopia lol.

Do we know if CC have any plans to retail with the dark roast profile ?

Ian


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Eyedee said:


> Me too, Peru is a longggggggggggg way from Ethiopia lol.
> 
> Do we know if CC have any plans to retail with the dark roast profile ?
> 
> Ian


So's Australia lol (..it was somewhere on earth anyway







)


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I must admit, I had no idea where the bean was from but I am loving it. This is my definition of dsol. Unfortunately I have been home much recently to make good use of it but really looking forward to having as much as possible over xmas


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Well blow me down, so far outside of what i thought this was. A genuinely cracking bean and would be interested in buying again. Best compliment from me is the speed in which went through the 2kilos. Yum!

John


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

I'm only just starting my second bag, due to rather over-zealous coffee buying ☺ Luckily, I seem to be enjoying them more and more. Definitely my favourite 'new' (to me) coffee for a long time, and I'd rate them right up there with my absolute favourites. I'd certainly buy them again as a regular order. And no, there's no way I'd have guessed this was an Ethiopian bean!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm on my last bag now...have really enjoyed them up till this bag, getting quite a definite smoky flavour now which is a bit overpowering. Might be more to do with my prep. Maybe try different ratio's. Just now doing 18g-30g in about 40secs. It worked before...any suggestions?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The Beans will change over time,just need to adjust the ratios.

Try opening the grind a little to complete slightly quicker, maybe in 32-34 seconds.

Mine have long gone but they were very good to the last


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Finished mine weeks ago .... Now into the Xmas selections, needed to clean the hopper though ... Oily oily ... Hoping jans are a little lighter in roast ... Enjoyed these, but a little too much tabaco .. Enjoyed the smooth roast taste though


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Jan will be lighter than these.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey - not too light I hope!!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No chance, leave them for the fruity boys over in the LSOL.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

I took part in the guest spot for lsol last month and our beans in comparison are like night and day. This really reaffirms that dsol is where my heart is. I really hope we don't go much lighter


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just opened my last bag. We've really enjoyed this one. Just dark enough without being over 'roasty'. Delicious!

Looking forward to the next but hope it isn't too much lighter.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm glad I took both subscriptions as these are better than the LSOL in my opinion haven't really got into them..)

These on the other hand go lovely with milk, not into them as much in espresso though but tastes change and all that


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I am over on LSOL as well and have always thought I was a child of the light. Have really enjoyed these though and have taken up another guest slot for Jan. I think I may have been converted to the dark side!


----------

